# MacBook Pro : écran externe, résolution maximum ?



## Vinyl (11 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Jai un macbook pro 13 Early 2011.

Jai acheté un écran Asus PB278Q pour le connecter sur le macbook pro.

Dans les préférences systèmes, je nai accès quà la résolution 1080p (1920 x 1080)

Or cet écran propose normalement du WQHD 2560 x 1440 mais je ne peux pas visiblement y accéder (ou je rate un truc).

A votre avis, ma carte graphique intégrée est trop faible ?

Jai appelé le vendeur materiel.net mais ils ne savent pas. Jai appelé ASUS qui ne sait pas (comme lordi nest pas un ASUS, ils ne veulent pas aider)

Je me demande si je peux profiter de mon écran pleinement.

Vous vous y connaissez en écran ? Si oui, vous avez une idée ?

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h32 ----------

A priori, jai la réponse à ma question après un appel chez Apple.

Donc, je ne peux pas bénéficier de cette haute résolution 2 560 x 1 440 pixels avec un écran externe sauf avec le Apple Cinema Display.

Je nai pas acheté le Apple Cinema Display à cause de la dalle en verre et des reflets que je ne supporte plus (et du prix quand même bien élevé).

Je me demande pourquoi cest bridé. Pour forcer à acheter du Apple ou peut-être il y a une limite technique.

Si mon expérience peut aider...


----------



## flotow (12 Avril 2013)

Tu le connectes comment à ton Mac ?


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Probablement votre écran n'est pas branché en DVI à double liaison.
Il faut un adaptateur comme ça: http://store.apple.com/fr/product/M...-displayport-vers-dvi-double-liaison?fnode=53


----------



## flotow (12 Avril 2013)

L'écran gère le DisplayPort apparemment, donc il faut le brancher avec un cable DisplayPort (le cable Thunderbolt )


----------



## Vinyl (16 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos réponses. Je navais pas vu vos messages.

Lécran est connecté avec un adaptateur mini display port (sur le port thunderbolt) vers HDMI mais je nai accès quà la résolution 1920x1080.

Daprès le technicien Apple, je ne peux avoir le 2560 x 1440 qu'avec le Apple Cinema Display et le powerbook.

Je nai pas testé avec le câble en lien plus haut (DVI double liaison). 

Jhésite à renvoyer lécran. La qualité est bonne pour les photos, le mat est vraiment bien mais le texte est assez flou et je code toute la journée. Je trouve ça difficile.

A ce prix là (même si ce nest pas cher pour un écran pro), je me demande si je ne ferais pas mieux dacheter un écran Apple à 1000 euros ou un écran bas de gamme à 300 euros. Le juste milieux na pas lair de me convenir.

Vous en pensez quoi ? Vous auriez un écran à me recommander ? Je code surtout mais jaime bien regarder mes photos et japprécie davoir un bon rendu graphique (site web, logiciel, etc.)


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2013)

D'après les specs, ton écran doit avoir un port display port.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a6/Displayport-cable.jpg

Ça ressemble à l'HDMI, donc regarde de plus près 

Tu peux poster une capture de tes préférences système / écran ainsi qu'une capture d'information système (rubrique affichage)  pour chaque connectique (HDMI et DVI) ?


----------



## Vinyl (17 Avril 2013)

Hello,

Ce que tu appelles display port sur l&#8217;écran, c&#8217;est du DVI ? Oui, c&#8217;est le seul que je n&#8217;ai pas essayé. Chez Apple, on m&#8217;a dit que c&#8217;était seulement avec le HDMI que j&#8217;aurais la résolution maximum et le Apple Cinema. Peut-être que le conseiller s&#8217;est trompé.

Dommage, mais je ne vais pas pouvoir essayé. Je ramène l&#8217;écran aujourd&#8217;hui. Je suis à mon 7ème jour après achat et je peux me faire rembourser. C&#8217;est la première fois que je renvois du matériel commandé sur le net mais je me rend compte qu&#8217;il est difficile d&#8217;acheter un écran sans avoir vu le résultat.

Si j&#8217;avais commandé un écran à 200/300 euros, je n&#8217;aurais pas été étonné de la qualité, mais cet écran était présenté comme un écran pour graphiste avec une très bonne qualité. Je ne suis pas graphiste mais j&#8217;apprécie d&#8217;avoir une bonne qualité photo, image, site web. Je trouve que le principal défaut est le rendu du texte (impression de flou).

Je dois repartir à la recherche d&#8217;un écran. Si vous avez des conseils ?

Je vais aller voir à l&#8217;apple store le cinema display encore une fois. Mais je le trouve cher !!


----------



## flotow (17 Avril 2013)

p11 du manuel
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/LCD Monitors/PB278_UserGuide_English.pdf

Broche #3 : 


> DisplayPort. This port is for connection with a DisplayPort compatible device.








Et donc, comme je disais plus haut :


> Ça ressemble à l'HDMI, donc regarde de plus près



C'est même donné dans la doc le problème qui peut arriver avec l'HDMI.



> While the PB278Q supports up to 2560 x 1440 WQHD resolutions including DVI-dual link, HDMI and DisplayPort, *some graphics cards only support up to 1920 x 1200 resolution content transmission via HDMI*. Please check with your local distributor or retailer on the hardware limitations of your laptop or desktop.



Donc t'as plus qu'a essayer DVI ou DP. Moi je mettrai en DP directement puisque autrement tu vas être obligé de mettre un convertisseur DVI sur ton port miniDP :rateau:


----------

